# Tucker Endurance saddle



## alsea1 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm selling this saddle. I sold the horse so now it too must go
15 1/2in seat   quarter horse bars
If int. pm me
I'm asking 900.00


----------



## perchie.girl (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice saddle does it have the ability to be fitted with English Leathers and irons?  Meaning the stirrup fitted on top of that flap?

deb


----------



## MDres (Jun 16, 2013)

perchie.girl said:
			
		

> Nice saddle does it have the ability to be fitted with English Leathers and irons?  Meaning the stirrup fitted on top of that flap?
> 
> deb


I'm thinking it does... Looks like the top flap has the bulges under it like normal English saddles. And there is a keeper for the excess stirrup leathers - that wouldn't be needed unless there was hardware for stirrup leathers on top of the flaps.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 16, 2013)

MDres is correct.
You can outfit this saddle with any type of stirrup you want.


----------



## perchie.girl (Jun 16, 2013)

Sadly my riding days are over.....  But I have seen these saddles in action and they are very nice.  They are excellent for horses that have a lot of shoulder movement I also like the fact that it has three billets.  If you have a horse who needs room to move you can put your girth on the back two billets.  As I am or was an english rider its nice to know there is that option.

deb


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 16, 2013)

This saddle offers the best of both western and english thats for sure.
I'm sorry to hear your no longer riding.


----------



## perchie.girl (Jun 16, 2013)

Too old Too fluffy too broken....  LOL.  I have had horses 47 years now and am paying the price of hitting the ground too many times during my first year.  I had a trainer that told us you werent a good rider till you hit the ground over a hundred times.  I was tossed off that many the first year due to being a green rider riding a green broke mare.... the upside is I learned to fall.... Thank goodness I learned to drive...

If you dont get a nibble here on this list for your saddle  Id post it on Craigslist or Ebay.  I have bought harness off ebay wasnt disappointed.

deb


----------

